# dhacker shouldn't bother with getting data working on ICS



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

My phone lost all data since yesterday and once in awhile connects to 3G but I can't get 4G working at all. I've tried taking my sim card out, rebooting the phone a million times; toggling airplane mode. I might just call Verizon and demand an upgrade to the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

I have almost no issues on liberty. I used to have issues, but now its good. Have you tried all possible roms?

Verizon will likely offer you a new bionic several times before you start considered for a different phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

well I made this topic too soon because I just got it working again. Regardless this shit is ridiculous.

I don't understand why they can't get their act together and fix an issue that should have been fixed before the phone was released. +infinity

edit: Arrrrrrrggg it went back to 3G and now has lost all data again


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

And what, pray tell, did you want dhacker to do to fix your Verizon data issue?

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

This thread needs closed its ridiculous


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

Funny, I just lost data after my post. I had to reboot to get it back.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

do you really not understand the joke? its ironic that devs are trying to get data working on a phone that the data doesn't work half the time anyway. mods if you want to close the thread go ahead I already feel better


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

syntheticreality said:


> Funny, I just lost data after my post. I had to reboot to get it back.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Lol that happens to me too... soooo annoying. I type my post and have data, submit it then... nothing. Good times.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, the title is novel but the song is the same. When data works the Bionic is a beast. When it doesn't you want to see if the thing can skip on water.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> Well, the title is novel but the song is the same. When data works the Bionic is a beast. When it doesn't you want to see if the thing can skip on water.


Yep... basically. Just got off the phone w VZ and they said that they pushed an "update" to my phone... I bet it was just a reprogram. Useless. I wouldn't be surprised if the data issue is why the GNex is so delayed.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Did you take the update? What version are you on


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

juicy said:


> Did you take the update? What version are you on


Everything is the same.... same system, version, kernel etc. That's why I put "update" in quotes because the word UPDATE is a bit of a hot word around these parts and didn't want to get anyone falsely excited lol

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

But still 2.3.4 and. 886 to answer your question more precisely

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

_base2 said:


> But still 2.3.4 and. 886 to answer your question more precisely
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


Are you running any ROM or are you stock? I'm thinking of reverting back to stock before I call and Female Dog at verizon and their tier 2 always likes to check the about phone attributes.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I must be the last person to have zero data drops...


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I must be the last person to have zero data drops...


I never have any drops either.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

From what I've seen, this isn't a Bionic exclusive problem. I've had 2 Charge's that did this, my coworkers Charge loses data and my friends TB does this as well. My Bionic loses data quite a bit.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

I have data issues with my Razr as well as my Bionic. VZW upgraded me to the Razr because of that issue. I've found that changing network settings to CDMA only, my 3g stays connected. I don't lose data now and only use 4g when streaming Netflix or HBO. I believe that its the 4g connection in a lot of markets that create thus problem not the device itself. Just my 2 cents. Not trolling, just addicted to forums and the Razr forum hasn't picked up yet. :-(

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm in the Pittsburgh area and noticed when I first got my Bionic in September that I had data issues. I was constantly dropping 4G, but when I would connect to 3G I would not have data until I toggled airplane mode on and off and reconnected to 4G. Since then I noticed the data drops and swaps from 4G to 3G occurred less frequently to the point that now, I have zero problems with data. I believe this is more of a Verizon network issue with 4G in certain areas than a phone issue. I have not taken any updates to my kernel or radio besides the first leaked I believe (5.6.893?). I am running Purity 2.3 Base.

Phone Stats:

System: 5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
Baseband: CDMA_N_03.1C.57R ltedc_u_05.15.01
Kernel: 2.6.35.7-g68606e6 [email protected] #1


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> I have data issues with my Razr as well as my Bionic. VZW upgraded me to the Razr because of that issue. I've found that changing network settings to CDMA only, my 3g stays connected. I don't lose data now and only use 4g when streaming Netflix or HBO.* I believe that its the 4g connection in a lot of markets* that create thus problem not the device itself. Just my 2 cents. Not trolling, just addicted to forums and the Razr forum hasn't picked up yet.	:-(
> 
> Typed with my Root3d RAZR


I also believe that it's more of an infrastructure problem than one with the phone itself. I live in a 3g only area and never lose data. I've also been in 4g areas and have not had a problem with losing 4g or the switch between the two modes. I'm thinking all 4g installations were not created equal.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a Verizon issue (two radios I think) and not a phone issue. It's happened on all 4g phones...


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> I have data issues with my Razr as well as my Bionic. VZW upgraded me to the Razr because of that issue. I've found that changing network settings to CDMA only, my 3g stays connected. I don't lose data now and only use 4g when streaming Netflix or HBO. I believe that its the 4g connection in a lot of markets that create thus problem not the device itself. Just my 2 cents. Not trolling, just addicted to forums and the Razr forum hasn't picked up yet.	:-(
> 
> Typed with my Root3d RAZR


I'm on wifi and 3g (no 4g here) and I still will occasionally drop 3g when I'm connected to wifi. Only reason I know that the 3g drops is I'm not able to download MMS unless I restart the phone. Toggling airplane mode doesn't work for me.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm restoring stock and seeing if that fixes the problem. Otherwise off to the Verizon store. I never really had that much of a problem with data before, but I lost it yesterday and still can't get 4G back so something's not right


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

haha well after all that I called Verizon and the robotic woman told me that they are aware that some customers in my area(NYC) are having difficulty using their 4G device. Should have made a nandroid backup oh well


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

Nationwide man.. 4gs phones are jacked.. dont care ig you even get yourself a wonderful Galaxy Neux on Friday.. if they dont fix, you get the shaft too. Verizon says people in some markets (all IMO) cant step down from 4g to 3g. I tried the airplane toggle, I tried rebooting, I tried two different rom versions, and I tried going into settigns and setting it to cdma mode only. No Joy man...

So far from testing, I can make a phone call and I can send texts. But thats it. No internet, no gtalk, no nothing.. So, let's not get Bionic sucks crazy on this one.

This is intermittent it appears also.. not just always hosed but.. sometimes.


----------



## jtpterp (Sep 26, 2011)

Ya, same issue has sprouted up for me today. I couldn't any data connection about 3 hours ago. I finally picked up a 3G connection but 4G is still down in my area.

Pretty sure it's a nationwide issue.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a 4g outage. Verizon confirmed it. Has nothing to do with the wonderful device.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

cool not glad you guys don't have 4g either but glad to know that this is a network issue and not a hardware problem. This thread was a joke for me to vent anyway


----------



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

I got the bionic the first day it came out and the few weeks I had 3-5 data drops a day, depending on use. Once I got 7.893 they virtually disappeared.

Last night I ended up exchanging it for a new one and the first thing I did was flash the 5.8.894.XT875 update. Big mistake. Its worse than ever now.

Come on Big Red... its a fully stock flagship device on its 3rd update...


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

maltby84 said:


> I got the bionic the first day it came out and the few weeks I had 3-5 data drops a day, depending on use. Once I got 7.893 they virtually disappeared.
> 
> Last night I ended up exchanging it for a new one and the first thing I did was flash the 5.8.894.XT875 update. Big mistake. Its worse than ever now.
> 
> Come on Big Red... its a fully stock flagship device on its 3rd update...


Sorry for your troubles but this is awesome to hear. I've been kicking myself for getting stuck on 7.893 - Its pretty good now but still far from perfect, which is what I was expecting from 894.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Meh, data drops on this are about the same as my d2 BUT. LA and SD are my home markets so i made damn sure we built the Verizon sites perfectly out here. Im building an at&t site as i type this and im just slapping it together. Don't get me wrong its going to be a clean site but I'm not putting any love into it.


----------



## thetingster (Nov 14, 2011)

I believe the data drops are network related and not the bionic. I am on 7.893 in the SLC area. The only times I lose data now is when everyone else is down.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Verizon confirmed nation wide 4g outages...and 4g phones wont step down to 3g... absolutely nothing.to.do.with bionic... ppl are redic with pointing the finger at bionic lately

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Meh, data drops on this are about the same as my d2 BUT. LA and SD are my home markets so i made damn sure we built the Verizon sites perfectly out here. Im building an at&t site as i type this and im just slapping it together. Don't get me wrong its going to be a clean site but I'm not putting any love into it.


I cant speak for LA but I live in the mission valley area of SD and the data drops are pretty bad. Ive been in escondido all day and its even worse here.

The coverage, speed, and consistancy has been darn near perfect in SD county until about 2 days ago. Now Im feening for it lol. It has to get fixed soon or else Im gonna have to climb up 12 steps, and I hate heights.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Closed

Please direct further discussion of the outage http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/7059-vzw-4g/3g-outage-nation-wide] here[/URL].


----------

